# Fluently



## ngoni

Eu gostaria de traduzir a seguinte sentença da lingua inglesa á lingua portuguesa: _As for languages, I speak english fluently._


Aqui está a minha resposta tentativa. _Quanto para às línguas, eu sei falar ______ a língua inglesa_


----------



## araceli

ngoni said:
			
		

> Eu gostaria de traduzir a seguinte sentença da lingua inglesa à lingua portuguesa: _As for languages, I speak english fluently._
> 
> 
> Aqui está a minha resposta tentativa. _Quanto para às línguas, eu sei falar ______ a língua inglesa_




Boa tarde e bem-vind@ ao fórum:

Na minha opinão é:
............., eu sei falar com fluência a língua inglesa.

Tchau.


----------



## Outsider

_Quanto a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente._


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Minhas tentativas:


"Quanto a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
"No tocante a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
"A respeito de línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
"No que toca a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
"Relativamente a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
"Referentemente a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente" 
"No que respeita a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
"No que concerne a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"   
"No que se refere a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente" 
"No que diz respeito a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente"
Dessas todas, eu escolheria a no. 1. As de no. 2 até 10 meramente descambam para uma formalidade de amargo sabor burocrático. Lembrar que trabalho como burocrata (ou "burocratinho" como a minha ex-amiga americana me chamava) desde 24/10/1994. E estamos conversados.


----------



## araceli

Boa noite para todos:

Uma pergunta:
Não se usa a palavra fluência?
Obrigada.


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> _Quanto a línguas, falo inglês fluentemente._


Outsider!!! Fico feliz por ter um português inaugurando a participação lusitana aqui!!! Seja bem-vindo!      

Espero que logo se torne um Insider.  

Lems
________________________________
A gente não faz amigos, reconhece-os.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Boa noite para todos:
> 
> Uma pergunta:
> Não se usa a palavra fluência?
> Obrigada.


Usa sim, Araceli.  

Poderia ser: "Quanto a línguas, falo inglês com fluência."  

Beijoca. 

Lems
________________________________________________
Lixo: coisas que jogamos fora. Coisas: lixo que guardamos.


----------



## araceli

Boa noite:

Lixo: coisas que jogamos fora. Coisas: lixo que guardamos.<<...seguro!

Obrigada, já estava com complexo, constrangida...

Tchau

---------------------------------------------------

Pode-me corrigir? Obrigada.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Boa noite para todos:
> 
> Uma pergunta:
> Não se usa a palavra fluência?
> Obrigada.


À confluência da questão vem sua sugestão com fluência e força fluentemente percebida.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Mestre Puro Híbrido "Outsider"! Você veio!

Vamos esperar que "Meninice Moquequice" NÃO venha por aqui. Caso contrário, atirar-lhe-emos as cadeiras em que, doutra forma, pediríamos que se sentasse. Aliás, Lems disso logo se encarregaria eficientemente, acrescendo ao peso das cadeiras adrede atiradas.


----------



## ngoni

Obrigado a todo para a ajuda.


----------



## Outsider

ngoni said:
			
		

> Obrigado a todo para a ajuda.


"Obrigado a *todos pela* ajuda" ...   

Obrigado pelas boas-vindas, Márcio e Lem.


----------



## araceli

Bem-vindo Outsider, deseja-lhe uma argentina que está aprendendo e praticando a língua portuguesa!
Acho óptimo/ótimo que esteja aqui.  
Tchau.


----------



## Outsider

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Por favor me corrige? Obrigada



 
"Por favor, me corrija. Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Imperativo afirmativo) 
"Por favor, corrija-me. Obrigada!" (Port de Portugal) (Imperativo afirmativo) 
"Por favor, [você] pode me corrigir?" Obrigada!(Port do Brasil) (Presente do indicativo) 
"Por favor, [você] me corrige [os erros]? Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Presente do indicativo) 
"Por favor, [você] pode me corrigir [os erros]? Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Presente do indicativo) 
"Por favor, corrija-me os erros! Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Imperativo afirmativo)
 
 
Só algumas alternativas da idiossincrasia marciana. 

@ Mestre Puro Híbrido "Outsider" -- como diremos isso tudo no bom português de Portugal?


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Bem-vindo Outsider, deseja-lhe uma argentina que está aprendendo e praticando a língua portuguesa!
> Acho óptimo/ótimo que esteja aqui.
> Tchau.


Permita-me uma pequena observação, Araceli.

Em português não é hábito usar-se o tchau escrito no fim da frase. Só é usado verbalmente.

Besitos

Lems
______________________________________
A vida não tem ensaio, é uma contínua estréia.


----------



## araceli

Só verbalmente? Obrigada, já aprendi duas coisas em três minutos hoje!


----------



## Outsider

Caro mestre Márcio... 



			
				Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> "Por favor, me corrija. Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Imperativo afirmativo)
> "Por favor, corrija-me. Obrigada!" (Port de Portugal) (Imperativo afirmativo)


É como diz, a não ser quando usamos o tratamento familiar "tu". Nesse caso, dizemos "Por favor, corrige-me".



			
				Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> 4. "Por favor, [você] me corrige [os erros]? Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Presente do indicativo)


_"Por favor, [tu] corriges-me [os erros]?"_



			
				Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> 5. "Por favor, [você] pode me corrigir [os erros]? Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Presente do indicativo)


Pequena diferença de ortografia: "pode-me corrigir". Também é possível dizer "pode corrigir-me", em Portugal.
Usando o tratamento familiar:
_"Por favor, [tu] podes-me corrigir / corrigir-me [os erros]?"_



			
				Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> 6. "Por favor, corrija-me os erros! Obrigada!" (Port do Brasil) (Imperativo afirmativo)


Familiar: _"Por favor, corrige-me os erros!"_


----------



## nycphotography

Lems said:
			
		

> Em português não é hábito usar-se o tchau escrito no fim da frase. Só é usado verbalmente.


 
É hábito usar-se o *ciao* escrito pra até logo?  No inglês na lingua do papo e email, usamos muitas palavras que até agora não é hábito escrever.


----------



## Vanda

Lems said:
			
		

> Permita-me uma pequena observação, Araceli.
> 
> Em português não é hábito usar-se o tchau escrito no fim da frase. Só é usado verbalmente.
> 
> Besitos
> 
> Lems
> ______________________________________
> A vida não tem ensaio, é uma contínua estréia.


 
Lems
Em linguagem informal? Ciao/ tchau no final da frase.... todos os dias,
todos meus e-mails, todas minhas cartas (quando eu usava escrever
cartas... ), todo mundo.

E quanto ao Marcio e a você dar as boas-vindas ao Outsider, vou
puxar as orelhas de vocês dois turistas, porque faz tempo que ele está por aqui. Já pedi socorro a ele um monte de vezes......


Oops, tive que editar, porque a Araceli bondosamente mostrou-me a data, que eu nao havia observado, das postagens de vocês dois. Como a última postagem havia sido hoje, nao observei as outras. Ok, vou morder na língua...


----------



## araceli

Oi Vanda:
Não puxe os orelhas dos tadinhos Márcio e Lems!  
Outsider apareceu no fórum o mês de fevereiro, e essa é a data das mensagens!   
Ciao!


----------

